# Question about Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm a NW20 and I'm wondering what color Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural would work for me. I have a friend who has one in Medium, used it once but it was to dark for her (she's a nw15 or lighter...) and she's sending it to me. I hope the color will work. What do you think a nw20 would use?


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm around a NW20 and I use Medium. I find it's the perfect colour for me most days, some days it's too dark (usually when I'm sick). I love this powder though. It's really one of my HG products.


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 17, 2008)

Good to know. Thanks so much


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Like Knoxy said, try Medium, or even the new Light Medium one (I'm around NW15 and have used products in both medium and light medium and they both seem to work alright)


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 17, 2008)

im nw20 and medium is perfect! the mineralize skinfinish naturals are very sheer so light medium or medium would be fine for you i would say
laura


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm NW20 too and I use Medium, which is perfect.


----------



## KTB (Feb 18, 2008)

That's roughly my colouring and what I use too.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 18, 2008)

I am NW 20 and I really like MSF Natural in Medium Plus, it was part of the N collection.


----------



## Christina983 (Feb 18, 2008)

Im NW20 as well but i found that medium was too "orangey" for me so I switched to light and its perfect for now, is there a big differnce between light and light medium?

thx!


----------



## entipy (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't wear MAC foundations, but I had a make-over recently. The MUA used NW20 on me, and the Medium MSF was perfect for that. I now use it over my minerals most days. I don't, honestly, SEE any difference (maybe it's my application method), but I surely can FEEL a difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, like everyone else said, the Medium should work fine. I actually put it on my face once with no foundation on, and I didn't notice any color difference at all!


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 20, 2008)

NW15-20, using light medium.  Light seemed chalky when I tried it on at the store.  I personally wouldn't try medium but it seems to work fine for others with this skintone.


----------



## anshu7 (Feb 23, 2008)

i had the same problem..light was well light and medium was on the darker side.light medium was the answer to all my prayers.i think it will be perfect for u too.


----------



## seabird (Feb 23, 2008)

i wear light and i'm nc15, so i imagine that either light medium or medium would be great for you. they're rather sheer.


----------

